# Chancellor steps down as Comets coach



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

We fans asked for it, and finally he resigns...

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/front/4441689.html


Hopefully, the completion of the sale is closer than we think. 

Big day in WNBA news...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

BLOG'S UP...


http://www.wnba.com/voices/fanblog_tammy.html


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait...why would you want Chancellor to resign, hasn't he won like 4 titles or something? The WNBA's certainly falling apart, with one of the best coaches and a whole team out.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Chancellor lost his edge...and the Comets have only gotten out of the first round once in the six non-championship years. Every single player on every single team knew his offense, especially after coaching the US Olympic team. He was too stubborn to change, and ran the vets into the ground...to the point of injury.

Look for an And-1 approach with the next regime.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Chancellor lost his edge...and the Comets have only gotten out of the first round once in the six non-championship years. Every single player on every single team knew his offense, especially after coaching the US Olympic team. He was too stubborn to change, and ran the vets into the ground...to the point of injury.
> 
> Look for an And-1 approach with the next regime.


An And1 approach? Like the And1 summer tour?

And is it really his fault? Everyone knows the triangle and it still works.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Dre...how many Comets games have you ever seen??


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Like one or two, so I guess you'd know more than me. All I was saying is that blaming the offense wasn't necessarily the thing to do.

But what do you mean by And-1 approach?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The rumor mill has it that some former Harlem Globetrotters will be taking over the management of the team.

So, look for Sweet Georgia Brown on the PA, and a bucket of confetti at half time.

Nothing is in stone yet...the new owner has to be approved by the league, and they expect that next week some time.

That's what the And-1 references are to.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

(haven't been here in a while) 

This is great news. Now all we need is for JVG to do the same.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Chancellor has already left Houston. He was in Mississipi for the Ole Miss game against UK today. He reminds me of santa claus.. just needs a hat and a beard


----------

